# Need Help with Shortwave Radio!



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I need advice on buying a new shortwave radio. I have this old one that looks like this one only the brand is Rhapsody RH-610 instead of the Realistic brand. What I don't know is this a single side band that people recommend??? Can't seem to get much with the portable antenna on it but we live in a hollar with poor reception, would it help to get an external antenna and if so what one??? Or should I just buy a new one??? Grundig S350 or G3 was recommended, what do you all think??? Just interested in getting some news during a SHTF and hams are just too complicated for this little old lady! hahahaha 

Plus hubby has a pacemaker and can't be around most electronic stuff, dang! Would appreciate any and all advice you could give me, thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rea...=US_Portable_AM_FM_Radios&hash=item3cc66e9cac


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Beaniemaster2, I have one of these by Grundig http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/portable/4000.html and it has served me well. (Mine is actually the previous version YB400PE but they are the same type of radio) Good reception, AM, SW, FM, and it gets single side band. 
I want to recommend Universal radio http://www.universal-radio.com/index.html as a good source for radios, info, and they also have good deals on use, refurbished and demo radios.
I can't advise on antennas though... :dunno: I'm on a hill so my reception isn't too bad even with just the whip antenna. 
PS I'm kinda an old lady too..been listening to SW for quite a few years.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Beaniemaster2, look at some of the ham radio threads, do some reading and contact some of the people that are doing the posting. There is a wealth of information and knowlege on this topic here.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Your radio cannot receive SSB (Single side band) signals. It is an old, unstable and analog unit, well past its prime.
********************************

For a radio that goes for 'about' 100 dollars, many chose the TECSUN 660, which will receive SSB and AM/FM signals.

Technically
Dual Conversion, AM, SW-SSB, AIR Band reception
SYNC detector for AM with selectable sideband reduces adjacent channel interference and fading distortion at night
Convenient rotary dial or Auto Tuning Storage Function (ATS) For FM, MW, LW & SW Band; six tuning modes in all
Built In Dc 5v USB Jack, Earphone Jack, FM & SW Antenna Jack, Built-In Charging System To Charge the supplied Ni-Mh Rechargeable batteries
Includes stereo earphone, wire antenna, and carrying pouch

TECSUN is the Chinese vendor that makes many of the other 'brand name' radios seen today (Gundig, Eton, etc) Reviews have been generally positive and as a plus the radio features AM Sync feature, very nice when the fading starts.


For a bit more money the SANGEAN ATS 909 offers AM/FM and SSB reception.
I have one, it is stable enough to copy ham stations, and severs as my backup station receiver. Made in Taiwan, it is seen as a higher quality radio than those from China and the hit or miss quality seen from the mainland.

The ATS 505 is the smaller (and less expensive) brother of the 909 and also can receive SSB signals.

None of the pose any risk to people with pacemakers, as they only receive.

All of these will benefit from a simple outside antenna. 35 feet of wire leading away from the room where the radio will be used will work, and the Sangean radios come with a very nice roll up antenna.

All run from an AC adapter or from AA batteries.

PM me if you have any questions, I love to spend time listening to shortwave, esp out in the bush of remote Alaska. It's like having the world at your fingertips.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Kellog, thank you very much for your recommendation, I managed to find the same one you have in excellent condition with both chargers, bag and the same antenna for $60. Seemed like a model I could manage without driving myself crazy and I really felt confortable with another 'little older lady's advice! hahaha

I do thank everyone for taking the time to help me, and thank you for the offer of help thru PM, DKRinAK, may take you up on that!!!

Maybe my next venture will be with a Ham, that will be challenging since I still haven't totally figured out the police scanner I got yet, I just know the importance of getting information, real information, and not just what 'they' want us to hear!!!


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

You are very welcome Beaniemaster2, glad to help and I hope the radio works out for you. Sounds like you got a great deal! Tuning the single side band channels take a bit of finesse, but it's not difficult once you get the hang of it. Holler if you need help - us little older ladies gotta stick together. :beercheer:

Here are some links to info and schedules for those interested in SWL.

http://swling.com/Resources.htm
http://www.primetimeshortwave.com/
http://www.shortwaveschedule.com/
http://www.dxzone.com/


----------

